# lights on



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

the pan light works the best


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

The light on the knife would work better for me, you should send it to me since you don't like it:thumbup:

My birthday will be in a few weeks, should arrive by snail mail just in time:whistling2:


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Lol thought about doing that earlier this week but it would be hard to find a light that will work as good as a halogen. BTW I have the exact same pan :thumbsup:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> The light on the knife would work better for me, you should send it to me since you don't like it:thumbup:
> 
> My birthday will be in a few weeks, should arrive by snail mail just in time:whistling2:


 
the light in the knife has been changed to another tool:thumbsup: and its very cool:thumbup:


----------



## Gibstopper (Aug 30, 2012)

my work allways looks better without a light. :whistling2:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Gibstopper said:


> my work allways looks better without a light. :whistling2:


Night shift kiwi worker eh':whistling2:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Night shift kiwi worker eh':whistling2:


I don't see you 2buck...where are you?


----------

